# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Lotus Exige - Back from the dead! Steel Filings ALL OVER!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## pojams (Aug 28, 2010)

supurb work!!! always a joy to read your post's


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Brilliant write up. I have a softspot for the Exige and it starts with that 1.8 s/c engine and finishes with the R888 semi-slicks. An amazing job on what was such a dirty car


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation:thumb:
Very enjoyable write up withsome great pics!!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Fantastic transformation
i love these cars and have driven them on the Hethel track,makes we wince when i see an unloved one,but yours made me smile
top class work
can i work for you??


----------



## Woteva (Mar 9, 2010)

Any outdoors shots?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice, I had the pleasure of claying a car that had been covered in filings the same way, not nice! Great turnaround there! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a mess :wall:

Impressive results :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a stunning transformation :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks awesome and great write up as ever.

For the Iron Cut I think you are best claying first then using the Iron cut to remove whats left below the top level of paint when contamination is really bad.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent write up, some nasty filings there!, and one of my all time favourite car's!. :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking write up and job


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

wow m8,top job,it looks stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> Fantastic transformation
> i love these cars and have driven them on the Hethel track,makes we wince when i see an unloved one,but yours made me smile
> top class work
> can i work for you??


I'd love to drive one on track. I bet there are an absolute hoot. They make perfect sense when there on the track!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Woteva said:


> Any outdoors shots?


I do try and get some outdoor shots with my write ups but on this occasion I couldn't.

Once I have finished a car, it stays inside the unit under almost surgical conditions. No dust or un necessary moisture will be subjected to the car until the owner takes the car out.

Sometimes, if the time is right, I ask the owner to pull it out and take a few quick shots. but sometimes, customers are in a rush so can't really stand about whilst I take photos.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Some turn around by you, well done especially saving the owner a respray from some unscrupulous paint shop


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work what a mess that was good trades about tho


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great result! thanks for the post:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Looks awesome and great write up as ever.
> 
> For the Iron Cut I think you are best claying first then using the Iron cut to remove whats left below the top level of paint when contamination is really bad.


Tim, your right! After the claying, the surface was immaculate but I'm sure after that, iron cut could have done even more.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazing work mate. true credit to detailers


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Some guys actually dont clay now and just use tardis and iron cut to remoave all the contaminants and then straight to polish


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

just stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Some guys actually dont clay now and just use tardis and iron cut to remoave all the contaminants and then straight to polish


Well there not going to get a brilliant finish to work off IMHO!

I think iron cut and Tardis are great products, and use them regularly but I use them as an addition to my decontamination army, but never a replacement for any stage I.e clay.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work there mate - Looks superb


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

ALANSHR said:


> Some guys actually dont clay now and just use tardis and iron cut to remoave all the contaminants and then straight to polish


Iron cut will not disolve solid metal particals, as It would have to a very strong acid to do this and it would then strip the paint. It disolves the staining left behined from metal particals imbedded into the surface.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

First class detail, paintwork looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> Iron cut will not disolve solid metal particals, as It would have to a very strong acid to do this and it would then strip the paint. It disolves the staining left behined from metal particals imbedded into the surface.


Yeh, quite right. By using an exothermic reaction to cause the paint to temporarily "swell"


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:

I don't see how Iron cut could replace clay, especially when it takes that much clay to decontaminate.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow , what a job - love the before and after shots of the same area , that really shows the transformation well!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb work - that was a claying marathon!

Looks great now :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome write up :buffer: . It was cool to see the close up shots of the suspended fillings in the clay lube - 3 claying sessions = hardcore.

Thanks for taking the time out to post this one. 

Chris


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW excellent work mate


----------



## Siggi850 (Sep 23, 2009)

Truly amazing!

The look on the owners face must have been priceless. Both when he first saw the mess caused by the tradesman and again when he saw it after your work.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks stunning in Black and all round that wa a great job:thumb:

Kev


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Orgasmic.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent turnaround and write up.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job and very informative write up!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wookey said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:
> 
> I don't see how Iron cut could replace clay, especially when it takes that much clay to decontaminate.


true, but I think most full time detailers and suppliers wouldnt want to suggest it should replace the claying stage :wave:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

JPC said:


> Well there not going to get a brilliant finish to work off IMHO!
> 
> I think iron cut and Tardis are great products, and use them regularly but I use them as an addition to my decontamination army, but never a replacement for any stage I.e clay.


Yeah, sorry, my statement was a little misleading, if you are starting with a car that is cleaned regularly and serious contaminants have not built up then some guys only use the iron cut and tardis, I am not necessarily in agreement, it was just a point of view and each to their own as they say.

I do only work on my cars and a coupleof sleect friends who I 'help' and I would alwyas use clay amongst others stuff so genrally agree with you.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff mate  there's no hard and fast rules anyway. Just do what's right for the job


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome write up and even better detailing!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i hope the guy sent the bill to the builder:wall::wall:


well just proves what hard work, and knowledge can achieve...... amazing turn around!!!



a def 10/10:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the owner was wanting to send te builder the bill but that's between them and him, thankfully! Ha!


----------

